# 1 more wade rod



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I had to wait until Neil received it, lest I spoil his suprise. ATC-704 setup w/ spiral micros. He said he liked blue so...
Jerry


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome work. You must have the patience of Job.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done Jerry!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Jerry, I am impressed.


----------



## SurfSider713 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats A Really Nice Setup. Great Job Jerry..!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

WOW, very nice.


----------



## clcanton196 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great looking rod, and realy nice cork work.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Big thumbs up, Jerry!!! Those chevrons/scales look great!! I really like the colored transition in front of the seat too!! Very nice!


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

One word....AWESOME!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Jerry, very nice work on the cork and the wraps.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Boys and girls the pictures don't do her justice, with huge anticipation I unrapped the end of my package I recieved from Jerry. Not knowing what to expect, because, one night on Friday night music, I said; Surprise me!!!!

That he did, The Texas quarter in the end of the grip (very cool), split grip was discussed (name very very cool), detail in cork (very cool), wrapping (love blue) awesome design, micro guides (very cool), spiral concept was discussed. Just happened to have a new Core reel in my truck and a pink skitterwalk. Took her out for a test drive on #18 here at the golf course,
Wow freaking Wow

Jerry your AWESOME


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice lookn rod bro,keep it up!


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Awesome work*

Thanks for sharing the photos with us. That is one beautiful fishing rod.

Pete
Elsa, Tx.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Goags said:


> I had to wait until Neil received it, lest I spoil his suprise. ATC-704 setup w/ spiral micros. He said he liked blue so...
> Jerry


beautiful work. I really like that split grip work.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fine work. I like the wieght in the butt for counter balance and hiding it as decoration.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

How's the new avatar?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sorry, Neil, it's trademark! Ha! Glad you like it, mi amigo! Thanks everyone for the kudos, it was fun doing it, and that's what counts in my book.
Jerry


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

great looking rod


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

I am speechless. That is an absolutely amazing.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Congrats*

Clean Jerry just clean. Congrats to Neil on his new Fishingtoy, hope you nail a trophy. Ed.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Thats Awesome Jerry !!...:cheers:*





*MaryLou~~:texasflag*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Once again, Jerry, really, really nice work. Very clean threadwork, especially the metallic silver in the name weave. Clean and tight.....Sounds like Neil is pretty stoked about it as well. lol. ......Thanks for posting and congrats Neil.....Jim


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

pg542 said:


> Once again, Jerry, really, really nice work. Very clean threadwork, especially the metallic silver in the name weave. Clean and tight.....Sounds like Neil is pretty stoked about it as well. lol. ......Thanks for posting and congrats Neil.....Jim


Thanks Jim, As a fisherman, not a rodbuilder, it's sad that I don't know the time and detail that goes into a this project. Obviously, all I see is the end product. The name weave looks crazy impossible.

Don't think I can get on the water till next Fri and I can't wait to use her


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Thanks Jim, As a fisherman, not a rodbuilder, it's sad that I don't know the time and detail that goes into a this project. Obviously, all I see is the end product. The name weave looks crazy impossible.
> 
> Don't think I can get on the water till next Fri and I can't wait to use her


 Jerry and I are collaborating on a fundraiser rod and he's already passed on to me, and your'e right , photo's just don't quite capture it. The devil is in the details and he's got them covered for sure....Good luck with the new rod and give us a post after your first trip,,,Jim


----------

